# Cargador de bateria de 12V accionado a pedales.



## hernangs78 (Ago 19, 2011)

Buenos días

Soy nuevo en el foro y he llegado a el buscando información para construir un cargador de baterías que funcione con la energía mecánica obtenida del pedaleo de una bicicleta. 

He construido un sistema que mediante un soporte y una polea desde la llanta trasera de una bicicleta hace girar un alternador de coche, el problema es que al excitarse el alternador y apagarse la luz de batería el pedaleo se torna casi imposible por que se pone muy duro el alternador y da tirones. 

¿Alguien sabe si este comportamiento es normal?

Por otro lado, he pensado que si coloco un motor convencional en el lugar del alternador y mediante un conversor le mando carga a una batería de coche 12V 55AH puede funcionar de forma más que aceptable. 

Mis dudas son las siguientes:

Que motor puedo comprar? Que caracteristicas debe tener? (Estoy en españa por si alguien puede sugerirme una tienda en la que mirar)

Para cargar la batería supongo que necesito un estabilizador de corriente, tambien necesitaría comprarlo o fabricarlo (Prefiero comprarlo por que voy muy mal de tiempo)

Muchas gracias por adelantado. 

PD: Pido encarecidas disculpas si este tema ya ha sido tratado con anterioridad pero en estos momentos soy presa del pánico al no funcionar el sistema. 

Gracias otra vez por su comprension


----------



## Scooter (Ago 19, 2011)

Pues es cuestión de hacer algún cálculo "gordo"

Un caballo son 736W, como los nombres no suelen ponerse por gusto (cerca de mi casa está el barranco hondo que efectivamente es hondo y la sierra helada en la que ¡sorpresa! hace frío) seguramente será porque un caballo es mas o menos la potencia de "un caballo medio".
Haciendo memoria Miguel Indurain en sus buenos tiempos hizo una prueba de esfuerzo de 1h y rendía algo así como 600W, eso no quiere decir que de esfuerzo puntual no fuera capaz de hacer bastante mas. Esta cifra de 600W cuadra bastante con la definición de caballo.

Total, como ni soy Ciclista de élite ni cuadrúpedo, así a bulto la potencia que podrá dar una persona normal continuamente sin echar el hígado por la boca no debe de superar los 100W o así.

Un alternador de coche, dependerá del modelo ya que hablo de memoria sin pensar mucho, genera entre 200 y 500W, , así que es difícil moverlo si no eres deportista de élite.

Todo eso sin ni siquiera considerar rozamientos, postura de pedaleo, si la polea está doblada etc. 

Corolario1: Te has pasado seis pueblos
Corolario2: Pon algo que entregue menos potencia o reduce la corriente del inductor del alternador al mínimo
Corolario3: Contrata a Contador para que pedalee

Pregunta tonta: ¿Supongo que no has conectado el alternador sin mas a la batería; el alternador genera alterna como su buen nombre indica y la batería necesita continua.


----------



## hernangs78 (Ago 19, 2011)

Muchas gracias Scooter, tus calculos me sacan de dudas respecto al alternador, pero me surgen otras. 

Puedo sustituir el alternador por un motor de imanes fijos y que genere elecetricidad suficiente para cargar la batería? 

La otra pregunta es respecto al inductor, como consigo hacer que le llegue menos corriente?

La pregunta tonta la he respondido bien, ya que el alternador lleva el rectificador incorporado. 

Saludos y gracias otra vez!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 19, 2011)

Según lo que he visto ( http://www.izt.uam.mx/contactos/n65ne/generador.pdf ), un humano promedio puede generar 1/2 HP aproximadamente.
No obstante, se me ocurre que deberías hacer 2 cosas: agregar un volante (para tener cierta inercia) y modificar el regulador que traen los alternadores (normalmente está incorporado en el mismo) y de esta forma, ajustar la "carga".


----------



## Scooter (Ago 19, 2011)

Lo que tienes que conseguir es regular la carga a voluntad y eso se hace atacando el bobinado de excitación del alternador, así el que va de paseo generará 100W y los machacas 300W.
Recuerda poner un rectificador a la salida del alternador.


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 20, 2011)

hernangs78 dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Soy nuevo en el foro y he llegado a el buscando información para construir un cargador de baterías que funcione con la energía mecánica obtenida del pedaleo de una bicicleta.
> 
> ...


yo creo que si queres pedalear,tener que hacer una configuracion de poleas como las bicicletas de carreras que tienen el piñon preparado para distintas velocidades
no te aconsejo pedalear,a no ser que tengas una relacion de 1:50,un diente en la pedalera por 50 diente en el piñon,seria facil.aconsejo motor a combustion de unos 50cm3 mas o menos,consumen poco y una relacion de 1:20 mas o menos y poner un rectificador mas un regulador de 12V y de mas o menos 50A de corriente


----------



## cristian_elect (Ago 20, 2011)

Tengo la idea de que tienes que construir un limitador de corriente para cargar la batería.
LA batería tiene una resistencia interna muy baja si pedaleas mas voltaje generas mas energía consume la batería, de hay le pone el circuito que limite la corriente así que solo tendrás una potencia casi fija en el pedaleo claro que la potencia sube un poco al llegar a cargarse la batería.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2011)

Pues eso, que regule la intensidad del inductor.


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 22, 2011)

hernangs78 dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> He construido un sistema que mediante un soporte y una polea desde la llanta trasera de una bicicleta hace girar un alternador de coche, el problema es que al excitarse el alternador y apagarse la luz de batería el pedaleo se torna casi imposible por que se pone muy duro el alternador y da tirones.
> 
> ...


no es normal de de tirones,ese alternador esta fuera de centro
que es un motor convencional??
fijate que en los motores de los scooter o de las motos comunes que funcionan con magneto,ahi podes usar ese magneto para cargar la bateria sin necesidas de un alternador,solo tenes que calcular que tension y amperaje tiene este magneto al funcionar,tambien depende de la velocidad del motor,por las revoluciones


----------



## hernangs78 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hola!

Muchas gracias a todos por los mensajes pero he desistido del alternador por ser poco eficiente y mas complejo de accionar y voy a montar un sistema de bobinas e imanes de neodimio que he  visto en un tutorial. creo que será mucho más facil de mover a pedales y mas eficiente energéticamente.

Tras probar suerte con un alternador y con los magnetos de un scooter, creo que la mejor opcion es montar la dinamo de aerogenerador que he comentado antes. 

De todos modos, me han sido de mucha utilidad vuestros consejos ya que iba por mal camino y no tenía los conceptos suficientemente claros como para sacar adelante el proyecto y poco a poco voy aprendiendo. 

Cuando retome el proyecto del aerogenerador a pedales lo postearé para compartirlo. 

Saludos y gracias otra vez!


----------



## cristian_elect (Sep 1, 2011)

El alternador de carro es eficiente si se pone difícil al generar es que esta funcionando bien.
Cuesta mucho esfuerzo generar unos 100W es difícil.
No creas que cambiando de generador sera mas fácil es igual al menos que tu alternador este mal.


----------



## lukatosh (Sep 23, 2012)

Asi es... busque en el foro pero no encontre nada parecido... Espero me puedan ayudar

Como saben hace un par de años hubo un terremoto bien fuerte en chile y desde entonces que quede con el deseo de fabricar algo para tener en casos de emergencia...

Estube revisando esquemas para armar un cargador para smartphones mediante el dinamo de una bicicleta... pero me surgen algunas dudas:







1.- en el regulador no puedo usar el clasico 7805 ya que buscando en internet encontre que  este regulador entrega 5v y 500mA  con voltajes de entrada entre 9 y 72V.  Es decir... algunos dispositivos requieren mas corriente y los dinamos solo producen 6v... Que regulador me recomiendan usar?

2.- si no me equivoco al ver el esquema... puedo alimentar un grupo de leds tomando los 5volts y colocando una resistencia adecuada?

3.- estoy algo confundido... Se supone que la corriente "esta ahi" y a medida que la carga lo requiera va a circular mayor o menor corriente... el dinamo cuanta corriente puede proporcionar antes de que se queme?... nose si se entiende, quiza estoy empleando mal el concepto...

4.- los reguladores ( para obtener 5v )gralmente reciben altos voltajes de entrada... pero de que forma puedo agregar algo para protegerlo? en caso de que se pedalee excesivamente fuerte? un zener de 9v?

5.- como puedo agregar un led que me indique que el cargador esta trabajando?, osea entregando energia al telefono?... me imagino horas pedaleando y luego darme cuenta de que nunca cargo nada... seria algo asi como un indicador de estado

6.- todo esto, es seguro para el equipo a cargar??, de que forma puedo asegurar aun mas todo esto?

7.- por ultimo... si deseo cargar una radio pequeña, que se carga tambien via usb... como se cuanto tiempo debo pedalear para cargar la bateria de la radio? y asi no tener que estar cada 5 minutos recargando?

eso... espero me puedan ayudar porfavor a tener esto para cualquier emergencia...

Gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2012)

Edité tu título porque parecía un pedido de socorro por terremotos , y es solo un cargador para emergencias


----------



## thenot (Sep 23, 2012)

Hola compatriota! 

(eres de quinchamali cerca chillán? yo soy de chillan =))

Te propondría 2 cosas (aunque no tengo grandes conocimientos de electronica)... en ves de usar el 7805 usaría un Diodo zenner (tiene menos perdidas). Y lo otro es que... por que no  usar una celda solar? creo es mejor que estar pedaleando... y tienes una entrada mas "pareja". Usa el buscador sobre esto ultimo, alguien ya lo desarrollo.

Saludos!


----------



## lukatosh (Sep 23, 2012)

Si... si bien es cierto esa es otra posibilidad, quiero aprovechar una bicicleta que esta apunto de irse a la basura


----------



## thenot (Sep 23, 2012)

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Charge-Any-USB-Device-by-Riding-Your-Bike/?ALLSTEPS

Lo otro que se me ocurre es comprar uno de estos y cambiar la manilla por una ruedita y acoplarla a la rueda de la bicicleta, así con un vuelta de la rueda de bicicleta hará muchas mas vueltas en el dinamo, y no tendras para que pedalear tan fuerte. Ademas tienes el conector usb y todo listo, solo te haría falta acoplarla a la bicicleta y a mi gusto la inversión es bien poca.

Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 23, 2012)

Hola-

El LM7805 consume en reposo (sin carga) menos de 8mA, y soporta una corriente de carga de 1A.
No hay diodo zéner que cumpla con esas características.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## marianoarcas (Sep 24, 2012)

vas a tener que aumentar la tension que te da ese dinamo para que la caida que te de da el  LM7805 no te sea tanto lo vas a tener que rebobinar con alambre de la mitad del grosor y el doble de vueltas yo hice lo mismo con un lucas ingles y tenia 24 volts a maxima velocidad (en AC) cuando la rectificaba nunca caia de 9 volts asi que le puse un LM7805 y tiras todos los leds que quieras, incluso podes cargar en modo rapido un celular porque te da los 750 mA que requiere para carga rapida


----------

